# Paphiopedilum platyphyllum



## JPMC (Nov 13, 2012)

This is a first time bloom for me with this species. I've had it for about 5 years and I almost lost it to microscopic mites, but it pulled through. It's not a big plant, but it is striking. The plant measures 14 inches tall from the top of the pot, 27 inches across, and the lateral sepals are 6 inches long.





[/IMG]


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow! Lots going on in these blooms. Thanks for sharing this uncommon plant.


----------



## Tom499 (Nov 13, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 13, 2012)

nice, i have acompot but its years from blooming


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 13, 2012)

nice
found those [email protected] microscopic mites on my plants at home
debating pesticides vs predatory mites


----------



## Brabantia (Nov 13, 2012)

Very nice flowering, I like it! Is it a big plant?


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow, cool blooms. Any different pictures of the blooms?


----------



## eggshells (Nov 13, 2012)

I've always been jealous of your species. You seem to have the hard to find ones. This plant is not an exception.


----------



## JPMC (Nov 13, 2012)

Brabantia said:


> Very nice flowering, I like it! Is it a big plant?


The plant measures 14 inches tall from the top of the pot, 27 inches across, and the lateral sepals are 6 inches long.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely!!! I love the colors, definitely want one (several  ) of this species!


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 13, 2012)

Nicely bloomed. Glad you were successful in treating for mites!


----------



## JPMC (Nov 13, 2012)

wjs2nd said:


> Wow, cool blooms. Any different pictures of the blooms?



Yes, I do but it focuses on a "wonky" bloom:




[/IMG]


----------



## Justin (Nov 13, 2012)

really cool! good growing as usual!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 13, 2012)

Love the color and the long petals.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Nov 13, 2012)

This is nice. Thanks so much for posting the picture. Really happy to see an uncommon species.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful JP. It's no wonder this species was first identified as a variety of stonei. I have two I got from Tom, Fox Valley, a number of years back but not quiet ready to bloom I guess.


----------



## emydura (Nov 14, 2012)

Real nice. Gee the petals are long in this species. Longer than I had realised.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 14, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Beautiful JP. It's no wonder this species was first identified as a variety of stonei. I have two I got from Tom, Fox Valley, a number of years back but not quiet ready to bloom I guess.



I was thinking that too. Stonei with long twisty petals.


----------



## Susie11 (Nov 14, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## annab (Nov 14, 2012)

cool ,I think that in spring this will be on my wishlist ,I hope that in europe i can find one ,so all the people from french,germany norway uk spain greece,please stay good and don't buy it . 
hi JP,would you be so kind as to tell me in how many years him goes in bloom?,and how long is the flowering? 
still compliments,anna


----------



## JPMC (Nov 14, 2012)

annab said:


> cool ,I think that in spring this will be on my wishlist ,I hope that in europe i can find one ,so all the people from french,germany norway uk spain greece,please stay good and don't buy it .
> hi JP,would you be so kind as to tell me in how many years him goes in bloom?,and how long is the flowering?
> still compliments,anna



I bought it as a large seedling (12 inches across) and it took me about 5 years to bloom it, however I had a problem with mites that probably set it back a few years. So far the flowers have been open about 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 14, 2012)

Very nice! Looks like an improved kolopakingii with better colors!

Paphman910


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice one! Agree, like to soft colors on this one!

Robert


----------



## GuRu (Nov 14, 2012)

So far I've seen this one in flower not often. At any rate it was worth your efforts and patience - I like it.


----------



## Brabantia (Nov 14, 2012)

JPMC said:


> The plant measures 14 inches tall from the top of the pot, 27 inches across, and the lateral sepals are 6 inches long.


Thank you. Not for me it is a little bit to big because I have no greenhouse!


----------



## JPMC (Nov 14, 2012)

Brabantia said:


> Thank you. Not for me it is a little bit to big because I have no greenhouse!



You're welcome. I also do not have a greenhouse. I grow it in a spare bedroom.


----------



## Fabrice (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice.

Looks like kolo x stonei. We dont' know clearly what is really platyphyllum. 

Real specie or hybrid?


----------



## Cheyenne (Nov 15, 2012)

Very nice plant. I am amazed at the petal length, I did not realize that they were so long.

As for the origin of platyphyllum, some people believe that it is a natural hybrid of stonei and kolopakingii. Then the plants kept breeding with each other to become a stable population and a true species. I believe this too. They do breed true, but you can easily see the traits of both species in the flowers and growth habit. If you imagined that hybrid that flower is exactly what I would picture.


----------

